# photos of TTS mk3 in ibis and glacier white anybody



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

I have just ordered a TTS roadster
Just looking for actual photos of ibis white tts or glacier white
Cant decide between these and sepang
My spec is
Stronic
Tech pack
Comfort pack 
Storage pack
Heated seats
Open pack
Matrix headlights
Folding dimable mirrors
Cruise
Rear camera yes now available
Trafic sign recognition
And some other stuff i cant recall


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Here is a comparison between glacier and ibis white...

I would get glacier... less boring.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T96tfQx ... freload=10

I posted pictures of a glacier white roadster here:

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=977545


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Took a few photos today of glacier white TTS with red super sport seats and red leather stitching. It looked epic.






















































































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

sherry13 said:


> Took a few photos today of glacier white TTS with red super sport seats and red leather stitching. It looked epic.
> View attachment 11
> View attachment 10
> View attachment 9
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

This is a beautiful colour combination.

Thanks for posting the pics Sherry13.


----------



## Gellets (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow that does look gorgeous

Gone for a Glacier white roadster and the brown leather so will see how that looks


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. It looked amazing to the eye inside and out, and that red leather was beautiful. I loved how it was so vibrant (but not gauche) that it reflected off all the silver surfaces.

The TTS was at Audi Lincoln by the way and I think was about £50k, so it basically has everything!

They had a couple more inside:










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

This is a thread with a lot of pictures of an Ibis TTS:

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread ... m-Slovakia

And the white TTS from the Paris show:

http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show ... i=224;pg=8

More from an old post:
viewtopic.php?p=4958185#p4958185


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Simply salivating at the prospect of receiving my Glacier White TTS with express red leather seats now!!!!! :lol: 

Hope they wrap mine up like they did for the Slovakia delivery! :wink:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

@35mphspeedlimit 
When do you take delivery?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> @35mphspeedlimit
> When do you take delivery?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hope it's soon, poor chap's been waiting months and asking everyone on here when the car will arrive since the start of the year :lol:


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks everybody for sharing the links and photos.
Makes my life a little easier. So now i have ruled out ibis white
Just need to decide between glacier and sepang.
I did see a S5 today in sepang but it appeared a little purple ?
No rush to decide as i am still waiting on a confirmed build week.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

ttkinka said:


> Thanks everybody for sharing the links and photos.
> Makes my life a little easier. So now i have ruled out ibis white
> Just need to decide between glacier and sepang.
> I did see a S5 today in sepang but it appeared a little purple ?
> No rush to decide as i am still waiting on a confirmed build week.


That wont be sepang - its a colour that was offered on cars like the s3 and then removed. Seemingly they had issues with matching the bumper colour.

Think it was estoril blue.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Shug750S said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > @35mphspeedlimit
> ...


LOL, waiting for an update guys, was due to be in production last week so could even be waiting for shipment to the UK for all I know! :lol:


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

Got my build wk through today confirmed build wk 27 so have about one week left before it goes confirmed 
So now gave to decide between glacier white and sepang blue
Decisions


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

So if i have a confirmed build week of 27 end of June when can i expect to see my car?
Also when does the Audi factory clise for its summer break??


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

After much thought and help from everybody i have decided to run with sepang
CANT WAIT!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

ttkinka said:


> After much thought and help from everybody i have decided to run with sepang
> CANT WAIT!


Good choice, I nearly did but went for Glacier White in the end.


----------

